# Advice and ideas needed



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I am going to spend the next few years working to become independent from Unkle.

I live on $866 per month, please keep that in mind when you give me your advice and ideas. Thanks. 

The pictures and I are not agreeing this evening.

Pic #1 is the travel trailer I will be fixing up to live in.
Pic #2 is the mobile home I am going to reuse/recycle Into a cabin and a storage building???
Pic #3 the 6 acres
Pic #4 the old barn
Pic #5 my partner in this adventure, Fergy


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Good evening. This is going to be an ongoing thread as I learn.
The travel trailer is mine. The six acres is a friend's. I was given life time living rights on it. I can do anything except sell it.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi D! Remember me from the giveaway forum?

What areas are looking to get ideas/advice for? Gardening, or animals, or ?? With that little guy at your side, you will surely be successful!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh, we were posting at the same time!

My very first thought was, get that in writing, about being able to stay there.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Provided you take Homesteader's advice first and are then sure all your work will not be for nothing, waterproof. Then assess the state of all your utilities, including what you'll be using for heating, and update as required. You don't want to be tearing out walls or floors later. From here, different people do different things. I would put my primary living space in order the way I want it, next. After working all day around the place, you want a safe and comfortable place to crash. Out buildings are what I should have done after the home, and didn't. I'm still regretting that today, after twenty years.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

find out what you can get for free in your area.
Here they let you scrounge from the dump, you can get different typs of wood to recycle. Plywood and 2x4's. their good enough for chicken coops ect. As well as making raised beds for gardens. They also have a trade a table for good useable items people would throw away if not left on the table for people to take.
Find out if their any one that has manure or compost for free.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes it is in writing. The mobile home on the land. I was told I could recycle/reuse. I just have to figure out what to do with the stuff inside of it. My idea was to go through 1 room at a time and have 3 piles: burn, keep, recycle. I was in there today and the floor is out in the hallway and one of the bedrooms.

My little trailer I am going to get instulation and heavy matierial and line the inside. Block the out side with straw bales. Just have to move my trailer over between the blue trailer and the old barn. I am going to buy 3 cattle panels to block the horses from getting the straw.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Be careful as you clean out the trailer. There are probably a good amount of critters living in there!


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

BlueRose said:


> I am going to spend the next few years working to become independent from Unkle.


:goodjob:


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

What kind of ideas are you looking for?

After the last 4-5 years using a camper as living space let me say first *IT SUCKS* cold in the winter hot in summer damp year round and very cost prohibitive. I built us a 21x24 story and a half and we use a 95 model Terry 33 ft camper for the bath and kitchen. The camper costs 3-4 times as much to heat or cool than the rest. Plus the roof keeps springing leaks. Any time its under 20 the pipes freeze. 

So my first idea is get out of the camper fast as you can! 

What are your likes / dislikes? 

Need a bit more input to help with any useful ideas.

Larry


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

get living quarters first and a place to sit in shade come summer sun and rains.


are the horses yours ? are they going to be there always? if so they will be cutting down on ya grass production for your critters. i would want them fenced away from my homestead activities.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

biggkidd said:


> What kind of ideas are you looking for?
> 
> After the last 4-5 years using a camper as living space let me say first *IT SUCKS* cold in the winter hot in summer damp year round and very cost prohibitive. I built us a 21x24 story and a half and we use a 95 model Terry 33 ft camper for the bath and kitchen. The camper costs 3-4 times as much to heat or cool than the rest. Plus the roof keeps springing leaks. Any time its under 20 the pipes freeze.
> 
> ...


Yep i wired one those storage sheds for a lady once . Think after it was done it was easy to heat and cool too. She did nicely in it too.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Blue Rose, As to leaky campers, biggkid makes a good point. They don't stand up well. Someone near me put up a relatively inexpensive carport over theirs when they rebuilt after a fire. I know of people that have found used car ports cheap. You'd have to raise it higher, but it could help if you need to live in the camper long duration. Someone else here posted that they were thinking of setting up a greenhouse like structure to enclose their camper. That could greatly decrease a camper's inherent heat loss issues.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I made a hoophouse out of an old plastic covered carport,just reused the metal poles and couplers. You could cover the camper with. You would have to buy the thick greenhouse plastic. Also need exhaust for the heater. Consider an attached Kitchen,it will come in handy for summer use. There are lots of uses for pallets. Also look at Forerunners compost thread. He gets all kinds of things delivered to make compost out of,have it piled up,you could use it or even sell it later. Check out all of the resale stores in your area,tell them what you are intested in. I go to my "shareshop" each dollar I spend goes to buying food for the needy, they will also gladly help you. Each 1. I spend buys like 20. worth of food for others.I buy my garden seeds from them, they get them donated in the fall because they are dated. They sell them for 10 packs for 1. You could grow Flowers along with food. They sell in bunches at farmers markets or even self pick. Have a Rasberry patch. Strawberrys, I bet you could get someone to donate hundreds of "babys" they put out each spring. The land can produce much for you, just get to know the area's people,stores ect. and provide what they might need.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Your trailer will have the same roof issues at the camper. First thing I would do, is build a pole type awning structure that completely cover the trailer roof. (Making it big enough to provide overhangs on the windows and front/back patios.) This will also help with passive solar heating/cooling.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

For a leaky trailer roof, a cheaper option than building a carport or similar would be to get some aluminum roof paint and put down a thick layer or two. It will reflect the sun and seal the leaks.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Win07_351 said:


> :goodjob:


That's always a good plan. But life has taught me that certain "friends" can be even more demanding and enslaving.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

This is what I found out so far this week. City telephone/electric poles cut to lengths @ $1 a foot. If I got 4 about 9' and place them in 2' deep what would I need to treat the ends? 

Lumber yard sells 'reject' lumber for 1/2 price. For example today 2x10x14' @ $7 the only thing wrong as 1 board was split, 2 where a little off from being straight. The person who ordered the lumber rejected the whole order.

Palettes for free. Salvage place outside of town. That has building materials. Habitat for Humanity resale store.

So now I am making drawings to try and figure out what I would need and how much. lol

First order of business is getting my trailer moved, insoulated (sp) and some kind of underpinning, tarped for winter then spring build roof over?

I am also studying different threads where different building options are discussed.

When I build the roof over the trailer, I could do water collection? How about a small root cellar?


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

A cistern and cellar are both good ideas! 

What is the intended use of the poles? Is the camper going to be permanent?

Larry


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

BlueRose said:


> .....My little trailer... I am going to get insulation and heavy material and line the inside. _* Block the out side with straw bales.*_....


If you wrap rows of straw bales in heavy duty plastic tarp or recycled greenhouse plastic, you will get years of use without problems with moisture degradation and critters vandalizing them. Tip: first lay the plastic on the ground next to the camper, line the straw bales in a row on top, two bales deep. Then pull the plastic up and over the bales and secure with weights. Visualize "gift-wrap", but do it in such a way that rain cannot get into the straw inside. Snugged up to the camper's bottom, you'll enjoy the insulating effects without the obvious hassles of bare-naked straw bales. I learned first hand that this trick, combined with bags of dried fall leaves will make a thirty-degree difference between the temperatures inside of the camper vs. outside ambient temperatures. 


Another weather-beater trick: With hanging blankets, create a "foyer" or "hallway" just inside the door. That way, you can prevent the outside heat/cold from invading your inside space so much every time you open the door. 

Best wishes, gal! 


.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

What is the source of your $866? Unless it is a cash payment from a private individual who does not claim it on taxes, you will not be living "independent from Unkle". Obviously, if it is some sort of social security payment, then you are still tied to the government. If it is a private pension fund or retirement, then you are indirectly tied to the government, through their various schemes to pare away our retirement funds. If it is directly deposited into a bank account somewhere or the dividends from an investment of yours, then you have to keep a sharp eye on the banking regulations that would affect your account.

I think it is a great idea to work your way as far off the grid as possible, but if that money is your sole source of support, I would caution you to not feel too cut off from its source. Because sooner or later, someone will try to reduce your benefits some way or other. You have to watch them like a hawk.

Do you have to pay property taxes on the 6 acres while you are living there or will the owner take care of that? You might want to have a backup plan figured out in case he for some reason stops paying. What happens to your agreement if for some reason the land owner dies? Are you set up on paper so that his heirs would have to honor the agreement?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Second the Second Roof. I'd use metal panels, White ones. 
I would also put wall panels around the trailer and orient it so they acted as a wind break.
If that happens to be south you can put a solar heater on that wall. check out http://www.builditsolar.com/ 

As said previous extend it for extra covered space. 

Trailers are a nightmare to dispose of, very little scrap value and lots of work.

How are you planning on disposing of your personnel "business" ?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're going to build a "house" to park your falling-apart camper in. 

That doesn't sound very logical to me. I think you need to rethink it.

The money you would spend repairing that shed and trailer would be better spent setting yourself up a permanent living quarters. You can use the trailer as ad-hoc infrastructure as you go. 

If it were just me and my dog, a little 8' x 16' structure would be suitable. Basically a small cabin. 

I know you're just wanting practical advice instead of psychoanalysis, but I believe you are taking your OLD LIFE thinking into your NEW LIFE. This is built-in failure. Trust me on this one ... I've lived it.

Find the spot you want to build that smallish house on and park the camper next to it. Live in the camper as you build the smallish house. It is a money pit. All camper-trailers are. They are the largest sources of money-sucking entropy on a homestead.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

As Ernie says, build permanent. What is in the mobile that is usable? Toilet, cabinets, etc? I would look around for a storage shed, used if possible, get it moved and make that into a permanent home. What animals do you want? Then work on shelter for them. Looks like a mess and a lot of work. Good luck....James


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

There's not much life in any of those structures. The 'barn' is a shed on skids.

I agree that building or bringing in a new structure would be better now as well as in the long run. You have a MH that is falling apart and will never be a reliable structure. It will always need more money, like a car at the end of its life. Sell it off to someone who needs a temporary shelter.

The Amish make a honeymoon cabin. It's basically one room downstairs, big enough for dining and living, with an upstairs bedroom. Check them out. The cabin would be solid, you can put in your own electric, or have someone who knows how do it (electrician must put in box). You can use the existing well and septic. It's easy to put up 1" or 2" styrofoam insulation. Wool is also a great insulator and you may be able to find someone who is giving it away. Clean it and card it and voila! There are other tiny houses you can view as well. 

I get that you don't have much money. You could go to www.gofundme.com and set up an account for yourself.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Does the place have water? septic? Power? You need to stay close to them/it to use them without spending money on piping/wiring....James


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice. If I take 4 8' telephone poles, sink them 2' in ground make about a 8'x16' square using 2x10 top and bottom then how would I do the floor and the roof? If I strip down the mobile home to the frame would it be smart to use it as a base for a small shed at one end a 'hallway' and then a small cabin for me and fergy?

Well is about 80' from old mobile home and septic is about 45 yards from it. Yes I got smart and had a lawyer write up the paperwork. So I have an unbreakable living rights until I die or decide to leave on my own.

Tomorrow I will get pictures of the 'garden and orchard'. I will work the garden and up date the orchard for shares.

I am wanting chickens, I think about 5 hens and 1 rooster, 2 dairy goats. The neighbor said that I could use his boar billy we would split the kids. I thinking meat.
I was talking to 1 of the old timers around here and he said to make a 'root cellar' under the 'cabin' to store food and use as a shelter.

I am hoping to set something up to support myself and my animals. Raising food for the animals will be a challenge.

I do hand embriory (sp) and hand quilting. Maybe sell on line?

I am going to buy some more books. This time on edible roots and other stuff here in this part of MO.

ETA: What ever I build will have to be 1 floor. I don't thing I am brave enough to build a 2nd story. lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The saying in construction is measure twice and cut once. Same goes for planning. Tons of easy to understand info on the floor and roof install online and at your lumber store. Your plans look like they include multiple streams of income. Another good idea. Don't try to take on too much at once. You'll OD. Just remember to get each step right first, before you move on. Think about how each aspect will interact with the others and step back occasionally to eyeball the big picture. It may seem daunting, but it'll pay off in the long run.


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

BlueRose said:


> I am going to spend the next few years working to become independent from Unkle.
> 
> I live on $866 per month, please keep that in mind when you give me your advice and ideas. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Fergy is so cute


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you need any building permits? Septic permit? You have a well, do you have electricity?. The mobile frame would be a good foundation if still set up right, might want to relevel. You could get someone to cut it in pieces the size you need/want. Is there a bedroom on the end? Is the floor good enough to use as a storage shed. Might be able to leave it and tear off the rest of the old trailer and put a storage building up on the frame. Where was the bath, might be able to reuse the floor space and plumbing. 

How much space do you want in the end? Bathroom? Is the little trailer all you would want? It could be incorporated into a shell, you build all around it. IF it is in good enough shape for what you would want. 

1 person doesn't need a lot of space....James


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

If it were me I would tear down and haul all of the current structures to the scrap yard and take the money they give you for it and build a small cabin. There are tons of plans online for tiny houses. To start all you need is a basic box with an open plan. Try to focus 100% on your housing for right now. Once you have that you can start looking at adding some animals and what have you.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

BlueRose said:


> This is what I found out so far this week. City telephone/electric poles cut to lengths @ $1 a foot.


I see some potential in those power poles. They have probably been up for many years and were taken down for replacements. For that price, they sure can't be new.

Me, I'd think about building a butt and pass log cabin. If my calcs are right, you could build the walls 12' X 12' and 8' high. And I'd do the ridge pole with them too. I figure it could be done for about $750 in pole costs.

There is one consideration with old power or telephone poles. Originally they were treated probably with coal tar creosote. When first applied, you would not have wanted to be around it very much. However, after all those years of outdoor exposure, they might be fine. You would need to take a look at them and decide that for yourself.

This project would require help and some mechanical advantages. But it is quite possible. I'd think seriously about it but I'm probably swayed by the fact that I like log structures and I've had experience with building them.

Just trying to think out of the box.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Patchouli said:


> If it were me I would tear down and haul all of the current structures to the scrap yard and take the money they give you for it and build a small cabin. There are tons of plans online for tiny houses. To start all you need is a basic box with an open plan. Try to focus 100% on your housing for right now. Once you have that you can start looking at adding some animals and what have you.



not much money there... just work. be better giving it away.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

||Downhome|| said:


> not much money there... just work. be better giving it away.


Around here that would make you a nice chunk of change. Especially if you strip out the copper wire from electrical wiring and separate it into a big metal load.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

??? Would I be better off using my little trailer or the big trailer, or just start from scratch? I am going to try to make it where I don't have to pay taxes on it.

What kind of fruit trees should I begin with or should I just go with berries? 

Is there anyone here who tans hides? Make shoes? The more I can learn the less dependent I am on others.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Housing? Whatever you can get livable with the least expense. Then? I like the well insulated tiny house suggestions, myself. You can always heat outbuildings as you need them, in winter. The mobile home: probably strip it. Salvage for your construction, and scrap sales.
Fruit? Whatever you like, or will sell in the local market. Berries bear fruit before fruit trees do. Make sure you don't get tangled up with potential local or Dept of Ag. regs where food sales are concerned.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Might not be a whole lot of scrap in the old mobile. Plastic pipe and aluminum wire. Are you good with the cooking and bath arrangement in the little trailer? Or do/will you want something different later? I would do what you will need for the future now, you never get younger. Sounds like money wise, you might have to make do with the trailer, yes? Me I would get a couple of each berry you want and then propagate more as available to keep cost down. Trees will be cheap this spring, wait until they come on sale and get 1 of several trees you like. Make sure you have a very good fence around them so any animals can't get to them, you only want to do each job once to save resources....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You need to find out if the mobile is usable at all. If not, if it were me, I would probably find a shed in a size that would fit the width of the mobile frame and get it cut to length. Set it up good, and level it, then deck it with 3/4" tongue and groove plywood, and set the shed on that, using double bottom plates screwed up through the plywood into both plates. Do you have the money for that?

....James


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You should be able to salvage enough materials out of the old mobile home if you are careful during demolition to build a nice small cabin. You will need to buy a few things new, but you should be able to salvage the lions share from the mh. 

I am currently living in a 384 sq ft cabin. I had thought that I'd be horribly cramped and had thought that I'd add on a bedroom at the very least. Turns out I don't use all of the space that I have. I will be adding on a summer kitchen so that I don't heat up the house in the summer time. I'll also be building in some more storage, but otherwise this is plenty big enough for one person. 

Use the trailer while you build if you must, but plan to get out of it as soon as you can.

I used to live in south central Missouri. Hopefully you have more soil than I did. If you have some soil to work with, start composting now and gathering mulch. If you have boulders tightly glued together with clay, start salvaging materials for raised beds. Put a LOT of thought into how you are going to fence out the deer. Good luck!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

TxMex how is your cabin set up inside? Where do you store your food? What kind of bath do you have?

Does anyone have a easy idea for water storage and food storage? 

Where can you buy good food storage containers?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Patchouli said:


> Around here that would make you a nice chunk of change. Especially if you strip out the copper wire from electrical wiring and separate it into a big metal load.


I've done it, there is not much money to be had in trailers of any sort , and only a slight bit more from a motor home.

Lots of non-paying material in those things, more then there is metal.

By the time its said and done , No thank you.

I suppose if it where to accidentally burn down well, that might be a small windfall.

I scrapped a motor home last summer, a coach size motor home, never again. 400-500 with scrap being high. then I had all the garbage to deal with and well my time and labor where not paid for in the slightest.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The reason those camper trailers don't have much metal is because they are meant to be towed around. Weight is a concern in design.

So everything in them is cheap plastic. It will break on you constantly and it's difficult to retrofit Home Depot solutions into them. If your faucet breaks, you often have to go to a specialty store to buy a replacement RV faucet ... which costs a lot of money.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

BlueRose said:


> ??? Would I be better off using my little trailer or the big trailer, or just start from scratch? I am going to try to make it where I don't have to pay taxes on it.
> 
> What kind of fruit trees should I begin with or should I just go with berries?
> 
> Is there anyone here who tans hides? Make shoes? The more I can learn the less dependent I am on others.


It is nice, in theory, to know how to tan hides or make shoes. However, the reality is that it is a thousand times easier to save up a buck and go to your local thrift store and buy a new pair of shoes. The ones around here often have $1/pair sales, and many of the shoes still have the brand new price tags attached. I recently got a pair of nice leather Georgia boots that had absolutely no wear on the tops or treads, for a buck. Your time is worth more than that.

I think it is important to prioritize what skills will give you the biggest cost savings for your time and effort involved, in your situation. For example, if the majority of your expenditures are in the health care area, then perhaps time spent on herbal medicine or natural cures or other steps to improve your health might save you a lot more than knowing how to make shoes. Or perhaps growing more of your own food and preserving it might save you more than making shoes. 

In my experience, clothing and shoes are some of the least expensive items we have to buy. So therefore, I don't put too much effort in to making my own (unless it is a hobby thing, which is a whole other issue). For my family, transportation/vehicles and food are our biggest expenditures these days, so I try to focus my cost saving efforts in those areas.

For the record, I have tanned hides and made shoes before. It is time consuming and I wouldn't do it again unless I had to. Those $1 thrifties meet my needs much better, so I can direct my efforts to where they save me a lot more.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I would look for a good used yard barn that is on skids. Have it moved to the property, insulate, wiring, plumb, whatever, with stuff you can recover from the dump, habitat for humanity, ask for scraps at building sites, put the word out what you are needing. I've seen like new perfectly good toilets at the dump just because someone wanted a new "style" and the same for kitchen cabinets. I have several friends who live in them and they are WAY more warm, dry, comfortable, than a camper trailer will EVER be. Some companies do the rent to own thing, then folks don't pay for them and they repo and will sell them for a lot less than "new." If possible, you really need to concentrate on getting your income up. Not trying to be mean, don't know your circumstances, but you can't have a lot of wiggle room in a budget that's that low to begin with, and no matter what you do, you are going to need some cash. If possible, look for a job at a building materials store, hardware store, and/or even volunteer at Habitat for Humanity so you'll get first dibs on what they get in, and what they want "rid" of that hasn't moved. Good luck to you & your cute companion!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I have found the book, "Deerskins to Buckskins" to be the most comprehensive work on making very serviceable, clothing-grade leather.

I agree that thrift stores are a great resource, for the moment..... but every aspiring back-to-the-lander should ash, brain and smoke tan at least one deer, sheep or calf hide in the course of their learning curve.....and then make shoes/boots/mukluks out of them and _wear_ them. 

Just like every ambitious, country-raised teenager should chop down and buck at least one old hardwood tree, three feet or more in diameter, to firewood-sized specs.....with an ax.

The broad array of lessons learned in both endeavors are _never_ forgotten.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Good evening everyone. It was warmer today so I moved some more junk out of the way so I can get my little trailer moved. 

??? Which way should I face the trailer. N-S or E-W? Which way should I run the porch? Suggestions on storage? Under the trailer and porch? Should I enclose the porch with some old wood frame windows I found in the old shed (not the one in pictures) and make it into a greenhouse?

Should I try to plant some fruit trees this Spring or just the grapes and berries?

Where is a good place to find food grade barrels/pails to store staples in (flour, sugar, rice, flour?

What kind of fencing should I start building?


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

If you want a cellar, why not build one as they used to with a room on top to live in? As Ernie stated, you are building basically a house already. I would dump the camper as a moneypit. Even if you repair it, it won't last like a wood structure will. Take the sink and cooktop out of the camper to use in your mini house....strip the camper for parts to save money! I have an old 12x12 cellar here with a room on top and its surprisingly roomy! With a few windows for sunlight it would be very cheerful in there..... Enjoy your adventure!!!!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

How deep would the cellar need to be? What should I do with the trailer after I strip it? Would the siding work on the new house? What kind of insulation would be the best? 

In the cellar, how would you finish the inside? You can't just dig a hole, can you? Is there a book with instuctions on how to build one?


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/data:image/png;base64,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***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***qzgiLdc6atwDQgfaSOYnFOrWHHgAqaC+Zk1isU3voAaCC9pI5icU6tYceACpoL5mTWKxTe+gBoIL2kjmJlzqxhwlnqc+FABBxMmAlpAWghZMBKyEtAC2cDFgJaQFo4WTAYkav46QFEMXJAHwiKoCQu/Ph5/tvIfi6/2r3BQCW4S***u9ff2Hx/aPdFwBYiK+04IUFAFzjKi1eYcELCwCo4ygteBcKAC7zkxa8CwUA17lJC96FAoAGTtLi9S7U64UF6QEAFXykReRdKNICACq4SItYMpAWAFDBQVq8r4XKITQAIMNBWrxeRZAWAHAVaUFaAIDMQVrE8bkFAFQgLUgLAJCRFqQFAMhIC9ICAGSkBWkBADK3aQEAqEBaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQPN/Lh4AAACESURBVEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQEZaAABkpAUAQPYPQvpZ8nXzhn8AAAAASUVORK5CYII=
this might be helpful, i knocked this together a bit quick but i hope it gives an idea of what you can do with a small space since it is just you and your dog. things like windows toilet, sinks, appliances from the mobile home could be incorporated/recycled and the camper could be useful for while your building and as a "guest" room if you have visitors etc.

hope this is helpful
dean


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you Dean. I can picture stuff in my head but I can not draw it.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

BlueRose said:


> How deep would the cellar need to be? What should I do with the trailer after I strip it? Would the siding work on the new house? What kind of insulation would be the best?
> 
> In the cellar, how would you finish the inside? You can't just dig a hole, can you? Is there a book with instuctions on how to build one?


 A lot of cellars here are built with cinder blocks. Six and a half feet from the cellar floor to ground. Then another 18"- 24" to the bottom of the floor joists for the building. Far as insulation goes you have lots of options I would go with a minimum of R-19 fiberglass batting. Its not the best but how much can you afford. Thats the best I could afford. Yes better will save more over the years but how many will it take to justify the cost? 

I doubt you could use the siding. 

Good luck

Larry


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> You're going to build a "house" to park your falling-apart camper in.
> 
> That doesn't sound very logical to me. I think you need to rethink it.
> 
> ...


I'd second the trailer as money pit... they appear to be 'ready' to live in with just a little tinkering. Imho, repairing one costs more than just building from scratch a tiny house.

IF you can lift and maneuver a sheet of plywood, there's no reason you couldn't build you're own. I built a 'tiny house' and we're using it as a kennel building, for less than 10$/foot, complete. All depends on how much of your income is usable for building/remodeling.

If you lived near someone with a bandsaw mill (woodmizer) you could probably get all of the slabs you want for free. With just a little bit of trimming, those slabs could be used for exterior walls, with a finished look similar to log homes. Lived closer, I could fill you a few trailers loads worth...


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~good luck vibes! I saw you post on another thread that you are having some issues with the family. I hope things get worked out and you find a good working solution!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Rose, once you know what you're building - then you need to look at cost. Starting with how much of each material do you need? How many blocks for a basement, how much rebar, mortar, etc. Then, how much does that cost x the individual units you need. Remember you're not forced to buy everything at one time... but you might get some discounts for quantity. Always figure in delivery!

Allow a little overage - like with 2x4s - unless you pick each one out yourself, you're likely to be one or two that are warped or so knotty that it's essentially unsuitable. Then, too - even the best of us have mis-measured when cutting, too... or broken something, in the process of building.

Don't forget the local lumber companies! Sometimes you'll make friends with them, and they'll be able to give you really good advice. Their prices will be close to big box stores, most of the time.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Update: Learned real fast that trying to build it myself is a no go.  

Hirsch's Feed and Farm Supply has Rent-To-Own metal (40 year) buildings. I can have any of them bubble insulation. I can pay off quickly and save some money. 

Utility Shed-9'x16' no windows.
Garden Shed-10'x16' 1 window; 12'x12' 2 windows.

Derskins Rent-to-own Portable Buildings. Wood with optional shingle or metal roof.

Barn 10'x16' no windows
Cabin 8'x12' regular door and 2 windows; small porch (may be included in length)
Utility Shed 10'x12' no windows
Cottage Shed 10'x10' 2 windows

I know I could build a bigger 'little home' for alot cheaper. I just afraid that I won't get it built by Fall even buying a little at a time. As I said earlier building and me don't agree. If I order by July it would be here by September. That would give me time to get a small propane heater put in and a small bath. I thought toliet in the shower. Walls made with shower surround and a glass bath door that would make the bath a watertight shower. Insulate the walls and do finishing stuff inside over the Winter. Just haven't figure out how to do the floor.

What do you all think crazy? The last little snow took out my travel trailer and the roof on the MH witch also took out some of the floor.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

If it were me (not being an experienced builder of serious structures) I might try building a cordwood cabin and barn. The materials are cheap and the experience level you need is far below what you would need for a log cabin. It's just like stacking firewood with some mortar between the logs.

Buying fruit trees and berry bushes gets expensive too. Before you buy anything you might look around the property and find out what "volunteered" such as blackberries, raspberries, apple trees and cultivate those as part of your fruit enterprise.

In my area one can find Craigslist ads now and then for free laying hens. Chickens can be a great, affordable food source if free ranged and you can sell the excess eggs.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd want one of these:

http://www.hillviewminibarns.com/stock_detail.php?est_num=17227


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

What are you living in now?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

BlueRose said:


> Good evening everyone. It was warmer today so I moved some more junk out of the way so I can get my little trailer moved.
> 
> ??? Which way should I face the trailer. N-S or E-W? Which way should I run the porch? Suggestions on storage? Under the trailer and porch? Should I enclose the porch with some old wood frame windows I found in the old shed (not the one in pictures) and make it into a greenhouse?
> 
> ...


for cheap food safe containers- I would hit up the bakery area in the local grocery stores- I got mine free there- the ones that hold icing- they were glad to give them to me- I cleaned them well and store my flour, sugar,rice and masa in them


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think you would be better off going with the rent to own buildings. We bought one through Ulrichs. It's a 12 x 16 with a double loft barn style with 2 windows. One on each end. The lofts are not tall enough to stand up in but they make good storage areas. Then we are currently paying off another one I use for my sewing studio. It's a 12 x 20 with only one window and a 4' door. We got it used the same way you would buy the new rent to own. But it came already insulated.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is our 12 x 16 barn style one.
and the 12 x 20 one.

Just one thing even if you have to buy some more blocks have them set it up higher like the second one is. We had to furnish the extra blocking. The barn one is going to have to be jacked up and have more blocks put under it because it has settled now and is two close to the ground for my liking


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The barn style one is made better than the one with the hip roof. If you will notice it has four skids and the bottom picture only has two skids. So be sure and look them over good before you decide. Also the metal ones will be REALLY hot in the summer and COLD in the winter. It also cost more to insulate them. The two we have has the wall studs set on 16" centers.


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

GEEZZZZZZ Girl who is doing all this lifting and dragging stuff around? Sounds like a lot of hard work. The rent to owns are nice but empty no insulation and cost what $300.00 a month?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

But she could buy the insulation a little at a time and put it up as she gets it. It would still be better that what she has. She's already said she can't build anything alone. She can get a smaller one for around 200 a month. 

A porti potti or and out house until she can do something else. We even lived one time in an old school buss. A person can do a lot when they set their mind to it.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Right now I am living in a bedroom at a friend's down the road.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

bowdonkey said:


> That's always a good plan. But life has taught me that certain "friends" can be even more demanding and enslaving.


Family can sometimes be the biggest drain.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

one thing for sure, I am leaning how to 'store' my items into a 10x10 room. I am beginning to think that I am going to have to go bigger then I was hoping. Maybe a 10x14 the extra 4' for bath and kitchen? I am going to have to figure out how to do lots of book cases.

I was hoping to stay on the smaller size of a building.


I am really going back and forth with this. The friend I am staying with told me to move back to town, 'you have no business living out here you are single and have no skills'.

How do you handle disappointment and failure?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Number one, You are not a failure. Anyone can learn, so can you. Read, look at pictures, go to a building store or a place that has these buildings and study how they are built. Learn terms, ask questions. Do not give up on your dream. I'm speaking from experience here. At 18, I went to "live off the land". Sometimes I was cold, hungry and a lot of lonely because my husband would rather hang out in the bar. I learned a lot, but never gave up on my dreams, even if my dreams changed. Be True to Yourself.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

BlueRose said:


> one thing for sure, I am leaning how to 'store' my items into a 10x10 room. I am beginning to think that I am going to have to go bigger then I was hoping. Maybe a 10x14 the extra 4' for bath and kitchen? I am going to have to figure out how to do lots of book cases.
> 
> I was hoping to stay on the smaller size of a building.
> 
> ...



you handle it by YOU handling it not it handling you....how do you do that ? by not giving up...ever...never....let others scoff/think/say what they want.

you gain skills by doing...learn from failures...and press forward on into the process of living dreams and learning.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yuppers, I second what elkhound said. 

Everything you say is a failure is really a learning experience. 

Have you thought that maybe you do need to move back to town - temporarily? I think living in a neighbor's bedroom would be very hard. Re-evaluate what you've learned, what you want, what you can do then get your game plan in order this time - be flexible. Make the library and online your best friend to learn alternative ways of housing. 

How about taking a carpentry class at a community college? I did & it really helped my carpentry skills. I also took gardening classes. Some say just experiment - I believe taking classes increases skills faster. 

As an alternative, have you thought about getting the largest shed you can possibly afford, then parking a park model travel trailer inside it? Park models are upgraded (better insulated) have kitchens, bath and electricity already there. You can then get a wood stove for the shed & insulate that as you can afford. 

I worked with very low income people and their creativity amazed me by thinking outside the box. 

You can do it! Make my tag line yours....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are there any Amish near you? You may be able to get a newlywed cabin. They are small, with a loft bedroom. If you had one of those you could then think about digging a cellar/basement for an addition at a later time. The cellar can have a cover over it until you can build the addition. The addition then becomes your living room, the original becomes kitchen and dining only, keeping the loft for the bedroom. Or, the addition becomes your bedroom and the loft becomes your office or studio.

Things you can do yourself include putting up styrofoam insulation. You can probably even run the electric. You can probably put in in-floor radiant heat (which can double as air conditioning in the summer).


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Something else you can do, drive around places where they are renovating houses. Some time they throw out fixtures you could use. Also sometime they throw away good lumber that is left over. Just stop and talk to the foreman of the job and ask if you can have leftovers. My SIL renovates and he had a huge pile of lumber in his back yard he was just gonna burn. He let me dig through it and get out what I wanted first. Some if it wasn't good but some of it was.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

As far as people trying to discourage you. Just look at them and smile and say thanks for the advice then go ahead and do what you want. If it's a mistake then it's your mistake not theirs. But I've learned everyone has to make their own mistake and that's fine. If you have determination you will be fine.

Something else you may not have thought of. If you can get hold of an old school bus you can turn that in to a living space. We lived in one for 2 yrs until we could afford a mobile home.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

There is a really good book that explains house building step by step..we used it to build our house..people who never even did anything more construction wise than hang pictures...small house or bigger..the steps are the same. Building your own house by robert roskind..its on amazon for less than 5.00 
...it breaks each step down into simple functions.

We also paid for this as we went...we had no cash upfront after we bought the land...


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

You said you have a lot of books.........I saw some mini home in Mother Earth Mag and they had all the walls floor to ceiling covered in book shelves said it helped insulate as well. Keep in mind that when you live in the sticks you have to do alot for and by yourself. But if the mind and body are able you can do it.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Antilifegrand which book of Mr Roskind? There are different volumes and sets.

I am getting buckets from the grocery store in town.

I am still trying to figure out how to do my little house. I went back thought my notes and reread some information on HT.

So please keep the advice and suggestions coming.

Thank you all for your ideas and support.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

BlueRose said:


> Antilifegrand which book of Mr Roskind? There are different volumes and sets.
> 
> I am getting buckets from the grocery store in town.
> 
> ...


I dont see a volume..it was printed in 2000 blue cover..says Building Your Own House..Everything you need to know about home construction from start to finish.. the back says..you can build your own house even if youve never picked up a hammer in your life..and believe me it is true..we did every last thing in this house without any help..or without hiring anyone for anything..even electrical and plumbing..We used concrete blocks for foundation..continuous block on a concrete footer..the author shows each step so it made sense to me..we built a 3000 square foot two story house...you only needing a small cottage would be so much easier


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

The most important thing that helped us was not looking ahead...we only focused on one part of the project at a time..by tackeling it in small projects it made it more manageable both mentally and financially..before we knew it we had a house..lots of work for sure physically and we are not young.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Bluerose, check out YouTube. An easy to understand site is icreatables, they have a step by step tutorial for building small sheds. There's others also. Do a search on this forum, enough info it's mind boggling. I like building little sheds, good sheds. Efficient, roomy, well layed out. But having said that, if I was to do it all over again, I would cobble everything together, structurally sound and efficient though, and the place would look like a 3rd world village or local salvage yard.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Not knowing much about either the mobile home or the camper, my suggestions may be way out of line.

I'd keep them both intact. There are several different types of roof paint to waterproof if either has leaks. DS used Kool Seal on his roof. It's white and helped with the heat. He got it at WM for around $20 a gallon and IIRC it took 2 gallons to coat his 32 foot camper roof. 

I'd set them facing each other or maybe a L shape (depending on how doors and windows would line up.) Then build a small room that connects them. Interior walls in mobile home are not load baring so any or all of them can be removed or moved as you wish. I&#8217;d use one end of it as a barnette (is that a word? lol) In an emergency you could house some laying hens and a milk goat in there and have access to them without leaving the buildings. 

Here is why I'd build the small room... Rocket Mass Heater Neither the mobile nor camper floors would withstand the weight so the addition would be necessary to have this heater. This heater should provide enough heat to keep the camper warm, and could probably be built to heat a storage area in the mobile by removing a piece of the floor then extending the heater under the mobile to allow heat to radiate up. 

The addition could be built as a connecting greenhouse or maybe 2 additions between the two trailers. That would provide plenty of food year round. It would also provide a room you could heat easily with just a few small sticks instead of needing a large amount of firewood. In hard times nothing is as comforting as free and dependable heat.

Another thing I would want is the free air conditioning system. 

I&#8217;d also start building a food forest. Add a fruit or nut tree as often as you can. Plant things that come back every year like asparagus, hardy kiwi, pawpaw, berry bushes, etc. 

I'm currently growing 7 trees inside my house. 3 are dwarf citrus that will not get over 5'. 4 are dwarf fruit trees that normally grow to 8' - 10'. I have them in large tubs and plan to keep them trimmed to no more than 6' so they can remain in the house. You could do this very easy in a room with a high ceiling and southern exposure.

yep, my imagination runs wild sometimes. lol


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

A house is just boards nailed together. Any fool can do that (look at me).

Where people get confused is when they want a "pretty house", or a "durable house", or a "compliant with building codes" house. Those are harder to build, but still, at the end of the day, they are just boards nailed together.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Where people get confused is when they want a "pretty house", or a "durable house", or a "compliant with building codes" house.


:hysterical: That made me laugh out loud - I need that!
Funny, but true!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

This way I go into debt but I have a frame to start with. (Will have a credit card paid off will use that money for payment.)

1. Metal garden shed 12x12 2 window and door.
2. Metal lofted garden barn 10x14 1 window and door.

Advantages: Just need to run plumbing, wiring, and insulate. Take appliances and cabinets out of trailers to repurpose.

Disadvantages: Debt

3. Do it myself.

Find as much building material as I can to repurpose. Only new I know I will need to buy is plumbing, electrical, and insulation.

Disadvantages: Where to live in mean time?

Called and talked to lumber yards. Most said that they have 'reject' lumber. However, you have to by the 'whole' lot. Habitat for Humanity has some building supplies. However, doors and windows are low grade. A salvage building materials place has alot of supplies, but some cost more than the box stores.

If I do it myself, how would I do it. Should I build one item at a time?

Buy 5 4x6x14 make a square run one down center of square. 
Buy 8 4x4x10 one on each corner then one in center of each wall.

How am I doing?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I would buy a decent camper used at a dealership with financing....build a pole barn with metal roof for over the RV....then I'd build an addition/entry way on a slab and add a wood stove.....Jackie Clay did this with her son husband and elderly parents to boot....

If winter gets brutal stay in the addition---winterize the rv


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Ernie said:


> A house is just boards nailed together. Any fool can do that (look at me).
> 
> Where people get confused is when they want a "pretty house", or a "durable house", or a "compliant with building codes" house. Those are harder to build, but still, at the end of the day, they are just boards nailed together.


Yep..I always say that..if we did it anyone can..the hardest part for me was the roof..all that math..but somehow we got through it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

You might want to ask around in your local area for someone who does building. We were going to buy one of those little cabins pre-made for a guest house but found a local guy who built us one a little bigger and better and exactly how we wanted it for the same as we would have paid for pre-made. Getting a bit of help to be sure you have something sturdy is a good idea. Our little 12x14 cabin cost $3,200.00

We wired it and insulated it and added inside walls ourselves. If you can't afford that what you may want to do is build the platform for the base of your cabin. You could put a tent on it until you get enough wood stockpiled to build the walls. Then add the roof, etc.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> You might want to ask around in your local area for someone who does building. We were going to buy one of those little cabins pre-made for a guest house but found a local guy who built us one a little bigger and better and exactly how we wanted it for the same as we would have paid for pre-made. Getting a bit of help to be sure you have something sturdy is a good idea. Our little 12x14 cabin cost $3,200.00
> 
> We wired it and insulated it and added inside walls ourselves. If you can't afford that what you may want to do is build the platform for the base of your cabin. You could put a tent on it until you get enough wood stockpiled to build the walls. Then add the roof, etc.


Thats a really good idea..especially with warmer weather coming soon


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Bluerose.. I was wondering if you have any friends to help you with the building?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

'Friends and Family' started helping Ms Connie with her bathroom remodel 2 years ago $5000 + and still no continusly working bathroom not even a completed roof. 

I was measuring and moving stuff today trying to figure out how I would do the roof. I am really considering just getting 2 heavy duty tarps and put over my trailer and make a overhang with them as a porch for this warm weather and save every penny and scavege lumber, palettes and anything else this Spring and Summer and then next Fall slab something to gether for Winter like Ernie said "It doesn't have to be perfect" or words to that affect..


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

BlueRose said:


> 'Friends and Family' started helping Ms Connie with her bathroom remodel 2 years ago $5000 + and still no continusly working bathroom not even a completed roof.
> 
> I was measuring and moving stuff today trying to figure out how I would do the roof. I am really considering just getting 2 heavy duty tarps and put over my trailer and make a overhang with them as a porch for this warm weather and save every penny and scavege lumber, palettes and anything else this Spring and Summer and then next Fall slab something to gether for Winter like Ernie said "It doesn't have to be perfect" or words to that affect..


Good idea..i wish you the best..if i can help with questions..ill try


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I made a good score on tools today. Old rusty tools that 'aren't good for anything'. I asked for them and they were gave to me. Now how do I clean them up? I also posted this question in Shop Talk.

Update on my future home: Once I get the trailer moved I am going to get a large tarp and make a 'tent' over it. Save up as much money as I can this Summer and then in August look at the money I saved and how much salvaging I was able to do then. Make the decission on trying to build it myself or order a storage shed. I am not moving back into town. I know I just won't be able to handle 'city' life again.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Have you heard of earthbag houses? You could probably build a decent sized cabin for under $1000. The problem is the labor involved. If you could get help from a few people, it might not take too long. Maybe hire some high school boys for cheap this summer. You could put some kind of temporary floor in it and use it for a year or two while building something more permanent then use it for a barn. There are a lot of videos on you tube. Here are three. The first one is timelapse showing two guys in Alaska who built theirs in two months.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPz61MWn8xw#aid=P8T3cStUN7Q

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91PjTrGYbRk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91PjTrGYbRk[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27-iIYGDK7k"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27-iIYGDK7k[/ame] 

When my parents were first married, they lived in an old stone house with a dirt floor. Of course, that was 1938 rural Oklahoma and they thought they were lucky to find anything already built to live in.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry, I thought it would just post the links. Here's the time lapse video.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPz61MWn8xw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPz61MWn8xw#aid=P8T3cStUN7Q[/ame]


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

calico Kate thanks for another option. I am finding out that you tube is my friend if I but the correct words in the search bar


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I know a couple who moved onto friends land last fall, they had a motor home, a travel trailer and a nice shed, husband who can build, wife who gardens and cans food, and they hunt, they also three school age children...They were going to live off the land and had chickens and three big dogs.. I think they got started to late in the year and were horribly unprepared, they had very little money. One of the kids got sick and they didn't have gas money to get to the hospital, rain came, with it came mud everywhere, propane became a huge expensive problem. They were hanging out a lot at church friends homes for extended periods, using everyone else's washers dryers and showers, it got to the point where they ended up depending on the kindness of strangers they had just moved to the area. The motor home started sinking into the mud, there was a new drama playing out on face book everyday... It came down to the kids crying at youth group because kids at school were making fun of them for pooping an a bucket at home... The locals found them a house and encouraged them to move for the winter. The house had been empty for a long time, the lady that owned it offered to sell it on a contract. Someone also offered the husband a job. Its not a pretty home but it is a solid structure with electricity and water flowing into and out of it, and the ex husband is not threatening to take the children away... I am not telling you this to discourage you, I am just sharing another story that went terribly wrong, so you can think about some things that could and will come up. 
Also early darkness, long dark evenings and isolation, you have to be mentally and physically prepared and you need a very diverse skill set... They also had a problem with tarps and canopy's blowing away.. Think cold, dark, rain, mud, high wind, snow load... Price the items you are going to need, and be very honest with yourself, and keep us posted and good luck you are very brave..


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~good luck vibes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is the list of tools that I mentioned in an earlier post:

C-Clamps-2 6": 1 4"
3 Kinds of clippers 
1 bolt cutter
2 socket wrenches; 1 socket
18" pipe wrench
3 pair long nose pliers
3 pair of wire cutters

Some won't open, some won't close, some really rusty, some with just spots of rust.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I lived without electric or running water in Texas County for years. I will have electric and running water. I am more scared of trying to build something for myself than being alone. That is why I am leaning more and more towards a storage shed for rent. I know it will cost more in money but the savings on nerves and frustration might be worth it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ci_sku=18343&gclid=CNKelLWX470CFeRlOgodPRAA8Q

you could use multiple kits and taller wall 2by4's and later add a baker....rolled roofing


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Have you used them? Has anybody else used this framer kit is it worth the $50?

The reviews are mixed.


----------



## archaeodani (Feb 20, 2012)

I generally only lurk on these boards, getting ideas, etc.... im surprised no one has yet suggested straw bale construction. The initial cost, would be comparable to the pre built sheds you are looking at, but there would be NO need for insulation once the walls are plastered. If you csn stack Legos, you can frame this structure. In a weekend. As for a floor? Simple - poured concrete, over which you can run ambient floor heating


----------



## archaeodani (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.houseofstraw.com/expenses.htm


Check out this site on straw bale building. She went over the top luxury but you don't have to


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

BlueRose said:


> I think I made a good score on tools today. Old rusty tools that 'aren't good for anything'. I asked for them and they were gave to me. Now how do I clean them up? I also posted this question in Shop Talk.
> 
> Update on my future home: Once I get the trailer moved I am going to get a large tarp and make a 'tent' over it. Save up as much money as I can this Summer and then in August look at the money I saved and how much salvaging I was able to do then. Make the decission on trying to build it myself or order a storage shed. I am not moving back into town. I know I just won't be able to handle 'city' life again.





BlueRose said:


> Here is the list of tools that I mentioned in an earlier post:
> 
> C-Clamps-2 6": 1 4"
> 3 Kinds of clippers
> ...


Blue Rose, I rehabbed a bunch of totally rusted tools by soaking them in a 50/50 mix of water and "The Works Toilet Bowl Cleaner" from Dollar Tree. The lightly rusted stuff just took a few hours, the heavily rusted stuff took a day. It even rehabbed a couple rasps.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Lived in trailer. Would rather live in my own one room cabin first. Salvage what you can and start fresh. Surprising what you can scrounge free. Fergie looks like he would be happy anyplace with you. Wish you lived near lots of construction here and scrap free to haul away. If you are going to burn wood better think about it. And are there any restrictions on building in your area?:smack


----------

